# Pardon me Sir, could you direct me to the cafe?



## stntylr (Nov 18, 2011)

"Pardon me Sir, could you direct me to the cafe?"

I looked to see who had asked me the question and saw a boy possibly between 10 and 12.

Now I was riding the Texas Eagle last night when this happened and my first thought was...

"Kid, you are totally on the wrong train"

but I didn't say that and instead gave him directions to the snack bar.

Anyway.....

Yesterday I took a day trip from Austin to Cleburne and back.



P.S. My parents rode the EuroStar from Rome to Venice last week and I still haven't seen any video from that.


----------



## stntylr (Nov 18, 2011)

The first one was the preview.



At least part 1.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 18, 2011)

stntylr said:


> The first one was the preview.


Nice pics Stan, thanks! Sure looks familiar to me! :lol: Good to see so many pax boarding/deboarding the Eagle even if it does drive up the buckets for us! ^_^

And I wonder why they dont play the classical music when Im at the Austin Station!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice movie! 

No wonder you left Austin. Who in their right mind would stay! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 19, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Nice movie!
> 
> No wonder you left Austin. Who in their right mind would stay! :lol: :lol: :lol:


At last count over 1,000,000 souls here and more arriving daily!  plus the millions of tourists that visit annually!  There's this thing called "Jobs" that everywhere else doesnt seem to have,the average house is priced a little over $200,000 and you can wear shorts and play golf/jog etc. in Jan. and Feb. without freezing! (Of course the Summers are Phoenix like but thats why we have AC!! :lol: Only two Trains a day though!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 20, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Nice movie!
> 
> No wonder you left Austin. Who in their right mind would stay! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Austin may be empty this Thursday (Thanksgiving) as University of Texas folk wander over to Aggieland for what will likely be the final OU-Texas A&M matchup. For those of you in the Southeastern Conference, please take good care of the Aggies and don't tease them too bad :lol: Maybe one day they'll get train service restored there!


----------



## white rabbitt (Apr 7, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Nice movie!
> ...


poor aggie's they are doomed for a last place loseing football team

goodbye dont let the door hit u in the butt2ski leaveing the big 12

hook em horns


----------

